# Dryer Sheets



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I make laundry soap, stain sticks, dryer 'sachets' (that are just filled with herbs), and linen spray. All except the spray are 'eco friendly' I guess. LOL Anyway, I'm seeing some linen sprays being sold to use for spraying cloths to toss in the dryer thereby replacing dryer sheets. Is this safe? What about flashpoints? Would the fragrance even hold up through the heat? And what about linen sprays that contain alcohol? That doesn't sound safe either. What do you all think?


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

I know that this is not a diffenitive answer ..... two years ago I had gotten some of Lillians 5x Lemon essential oil, which does not stick in CP but great for MP, and put some on a cloth and tossed into the dryer for my bedroom sheets and pillow cases. The scent did stay on the linens for a little while after I put them on my bed. Maybe not what I should have done, didn't cause me to break out or any grease spots and the dryer must have heat under the Flash Point.

Linda


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

when our dryer was working I'd do the same take a wash cloth or something and put an fo or eo on it and toss it in the dryer the clothes smelt nice for a little while then the scent faded but scent will do that anyways with dryer sheets or fabric softeners...... The best one was when I did my work uniforms with a cotton candy scent... DO not do this unless you want all the teenage guys hanging all over you they drove me nuts just wanting to sniff at me..... But it makes me wonder if you could find dryer sheet blanks like you can incense sticks and cones n stuff and potentially make your own dryer sheets or if it'd be easier just to buy em lol.... I used to do our sheets n towels with a wash cloth that had lavender on it but I don't think the dryers get hot enough to really affect the flashpoint I'm not sure..... however I'd be leery of the sprays that have alcohol in them as it doesn't take much heat to make things like that combust...

Good question and wonderful food for thought

b


----------

